# Help - Custom 7.1 surround



## nakquada (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a couple of silly questions:

I have a spare bedroom with my PC desk in one corner. I have the projector displaying on the same wall, in the centre. I recently bought a *cheap* 5.1 Home theater system, and use my PC as the media centre. 

Now, 5.1 works fine thru the sound system, Im using my X-fi Extreme Audio 7.1 card. 

Question #1:

The outputs on the sound card are paired:
Front L/R
Rear L/R
Cen/Sub
Rear Surround (7.1) L/R

at the moment im only using the first three.

Is it possible to stick two extra stereo speakers and turn it into 7.1? If so, what is the best way to go about this? Without having to replace my new sound system?

Second question: the room is about 6m x 6m in size. What would be the best way for me to set up my surround sound - as in optimal speaker heights, and so on? The seating area is right smack in the centre.

Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Not a dumb question at all.

For 7.1, you'll need another amplifier and two speakers for the rear surrounds. Most any amp will do. I'd go pick up a cheap 2 channel receiver - they can be had for around $100 new or look on Craigslist (or the equivalent in IRL). Then just run a cable from the open plug on the sound card to the amp, connect the amp to the new speakers and off you go.

As far as setup goes: HERE'S a good guide.


----------

